# Tranfert de fichier vers Freebox tres lent



## andarelli (12 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
je possede un imac 21 et depuis quelque temps les transferts de fichiers dans Findre, de "Téléchargement
" à "ma freebox", sont très lents et longs. Plusieurs heures pour 800Mg, par exemple.
Quel pourrait être le problème?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Salut

Tu es connecté de quelle manière à la FreeBox? Wifi ou Ethernet?
Si c'est en wifi, il faudrait peut être tenter de supprimer/recréer la connexion Wifi.

@+


----------



## andarelli (12 Mai 2015)

Merci; mais quelle est la manip s'il te plait?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Plus simple tu peux commencer par arrêter/redémarrer la box.

Sinon c'est dans le menu /Configuration Réseau/Préférences Réseau/Wifi/Avancé et là tu sélectionnes la connexion Freebox et tu fais -
Là tu seras déconnecté d'internet et il faudra recréer la cnx en cliquant sur + puis "afficher les réseaux" puis rechoisir Freebox (le nom de ta box) puis entrer la clé wep ou wpa.

Autre solution, si tu le peux, te connecter à la box via un câble ethernet.


----------



## andarelli (12 Mai 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Plus simple tu peux commencer par arrêter/redémarrer la box.
> 
> Sinon c'est dans le menu /Configuration Réseau/Préférences Réseau/Wifi/Avancé et là tu sélectionnes la connexion Freebox et tu fais -
> Là tu seras déconnecté d'internet et il faudra recréer la cnx en cliquant sur + puis "afficher les réseaux" puis rechoisir Freebox (le nom de ta box) puis entrer la clé wep ou wpa.
> ...



Merci, j'ai essayé les 2 formules, wifi et ethernet, mais c'est toujours aussi long.
En revanche copier le même fichier, du Finder à un Disque externe est tres rapide


----------



## luc1en (12 Mai 2015)

andarelli a dit:


> Merci, j'ai essayé les 2 formules, wifi et Ethernet, mais c'est toujours aussi long.
> En revanche copier le même fichier, du Finder à un Disque externe est très rapide


Bonjour,

première précaution, sauvegarder le contenu du disque Freebox. J'ai failli tout perdre, ce disque semblant avoir des faiblesses.
Dans l'interface mafreebox, faire le "Test débit réseau local", vérifier l'état du disque via "Partage de fichiers/Disques".

Voir aussi quels autres périphériques réseau sont connectés, qui pourraient consommer des ressources.


----------



## andarelli (12 Mai 2015)

Merci Klutch, en fait je suis en train de sauvegarder le disque Freebox, mais je me demande s'il n'y avait pas un conflit entre ma connexion ethernet via un plug, et ma connexion Wifi? Car si je débranche le cable RJ 45, en Wi fi ça télécharge assez vite.
Un conflit est il possible?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

andarelli a dit:


> Merci Klutch, en fait je suis en train de sauvegarder le disque Freebox, mais je me demande s'il n'y avait pas un conflit entre ma connexion ethernet via un plug, et ma connexion Wifi? Car si je débranche le cable RJ 45, en Wi fi ça télécharge assez vite.
> Un conflit est il possible?


Qu'appelles-tu un plug?


----------



## luc1en (12 Mai 2015)

andarelli a dit:


> Merci Klutch, en fait je suis en train de sauvegarder le disque Freebox, mais je me demande s'il n'y avait pas un conflit entre ma connexion ethernet via un plug, et ma connexion Wifi? Car si je débranche le cable RJ 45, en Wi fi ça télécharge assez vite.
> Un conflit est il possible?


Bonsoir,

s'il s'agit d'un des plug CPL livrés par Free, je les soupçonnerai volontiers.
Un des deux que j'ai eus avec la Freebox V6 n'a jamais bien fonctionné, jusqu'à ne plus me fournir de connexion.
C'était plus rapide en wifi, dont on sait à quel point il est performant sur un MacBook Unibody…
De toute manière, j'évite d'activer la wifi sur le Macbook quand le câble Ethernet est branché. Cela semblera irrationnel, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que cela soit bon de doublonner les connexions.


----------



## andarelli (12 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir, il s'agit au branchement de l'ordi d'un plug du commerce, acheté à la Fnac; en liaison avec un plug Free, 
J'effectue des essais en wi fi uniquement et ça fonctionne pas trop mal.
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

L'idéal serait de connecter directement le mac à la freebox via une prise rj45.


----------



## andarelli (13 Mai 2015)

Mais malheureusement loin, l'un de l'autre. Un étage


----------



## luc1en (13 Mai 2015)

andarelli a dit:


> Mais malheureusement loin, l'un de l'autre. Un étage


Bonjour,

ce n'est pas toujours évident de faire fonctionner la liaison CPL selon les installations électriques. J'ai lu ici et là des contraintes ou des incompatibilités, selon l'ancienneté de l'installation, la présence sur la ligne de boîtiers multiprises, voire des appareils perturbateurs, car injectant des signaux parasites dans les lignes électriques.
J'avais pas exemple une simple lampe basse consommation ou l'alimentation du MacBook branchés à côté du boîtier CPL. Celui-ci ne trouvait jamais le réseau tant que je ne débranchais pas ces deux-là. Quand le réseau était "accroché", je pouvais les rebrancher.

Sans oublier la longueur du réseau électrique entre les 2 boîtiers CPL, qui peut réserver des surprises dans une maison à étages.


----------

